# Charging an iPod 4 Gen using a Kindle plug



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

My daughter recently received an iPod Touch 4th Gen 32Gb for her birthday. I noticed it does not come with a mains charger but as she uses her laptop this is not a problem.

Then I realised that when we go on holiday she will not have her laptop - so she cannot charge her iPod.

I have a Kindle which includes a mains charger. The charger is simply a 3 pin wall plug with a usb socket.

Would I be able to use the Kindle plug, with the iPod usb cable, to charge the iPod? Or will my house blow up?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Should put out the usual 5v that most USB devices use. I can't see any issue with that.


----------

